# Reciprocating saw question



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just bought a Ryobi Recip saw to remove deck railing. I used it for the first time today, never having used one before. When I turned it on, the blade wobbled from side to side a good bit. Also, I thought these things cut through screws pretty easily, which this did not. Am I doing something wrong? I am not in the marked for an expensive one, as this may be the only time I am going to use it. I just need to know if I am doing something wrong or is it working as expected?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The longer the blade the more potential for wobble, that's normal.

The saw has a "foot" at the base of the blade. The foot is pressed against the object to be cut. The foot is located at a point where wobble is minimal. If the foot is held tightly against the object to be cut and the cut is begun carefully the wobble will cease.

You would want to maintain the position of the foot tightly against the object being cut at all times so as to prevent kickback.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice!:yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Buy Milwaukee blades---or Lennox or Starret---Those are the only ones that are worth using.

Cheap blades loose their temper as soon as they get hot and stop cutting.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Make sure the blade is installed correctly and not bent. They vibrate a lot and like Bud said, keep it tight against the material. They should cut through screws and nails, but some blades are only meant for cutting certain materials. Look for a general purpose blade.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

It seems to me that reciprocating saw blades have skyrocketed in cost during just the past few years. Those suckers have gotten really costly. But, that type of saw blade is one place where you can't skimp on price. You'll be miles ahead to buy the better name brand blades. In this case you do get what you pay for. oh'mike has listed the names of some better quality blades.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm with Wireless on this one. Some of those toolless systems can be a bit tricky. I have to double check my Skil each time I put a blade in because it wont always lock down.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the advice and will get some better blades before I hit round two of my project later this week.


----------



## James2016 (Jan 1, 2017)

If you use a sawzall you should choose the right blades for metal, wood, or concrete... I recommend you:
DEWALT DW4856 Metal/Woodcutting Reciprocating Saw Blade. This blade is used for metal and wood.
Reciprocating saws reduce via almost everything lacking the rock and roll.


----------

